# Aldor oder Seher ist das egal?



## Loser (14. April 2008)

Hi, ich habe ein Pala mit Bergabu und Schmiedekunst, die Schmiedekunst möchte ich aufgeben und bin am überlegen auf Verzauberung umzulernen. Nun habe ich mich schon für Aldor entschieden und nunwollte ich mal fragenob es unterschiede gibt bzgl. Aldor oder Seher.

cu


----------



## domes (14. April 2008)

Für Verzauberung gibt es keine Rezepte bei den Aldor/Seher  Fraktionen. Nur bei anderen Berufen macht es einen Unterschied.

Aldor:
http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/90/von-fraktionen?f_id=932

Seher:
http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/90/von-fraktionen?f_id=934


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe2 (14. April 2008)

domes schrieb:


> Für Verzauberung gibt es keine Rezepte bei den Aldor/Seher  Fraktionen. Nur bei anderen Berufen macht es einen Unterschied.
> 
> Aldor:
> http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/90/von-fraktionen?f_id=932
> ...




Jop - ist völlig egal.

Falls Du Holy bist, überleg´ mal ob Du Juwelenschleifer werden willst - ist mit BB eine gute Kombination und es gibt richtig nette Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (28. April 2008)

Einziger Unterschied ist eigentlich, dass bei den Sehern ein VZ-Leher ist, während die Aldor VZern etwas - nunja - distanziert gegenüber stehen.

Ansonsten ists latte.

LG


----------



## Lootelf (29. April 2008)

Cadmus schrieb:


> Einziger Unterschied ist eigentlich, dass bei den Sehern ein VZ-Leher ist, während die Aldor VZern etwas - nunja - distanziert gegenüber stehen.




Der VZ-Lehrer für alle "Nicht-Seher" steht in Nethersturm beim Konsortium in der Sturmsäule.


----------



## Sapphola (29. April 2008)

oder der VZ-Lehrer in Ehrenfeste (resp. Thrallmar), oder? [war bei Seher-VZ-Lehrer in Shat, deshalb das Fragezeichen]

Ansonsten ist es egal, ob als VZ Seher oder Aldor. Da Aldor/Seher-Ruf auch den Sha'tar-Ruf geringfügig erhöht, ist es vielleicht ratsam, Aldor/Seher weiterhin nebenher im Ruf ein wenig zu steigern.


----------

